# Rabbit Trapping



## reel

Anyone mind reviewing the "trapping rabbits in the back yard" for food requirements.

I read thru regs but not sure what they say.
Did this many years ago when unregulated.


----------



## BigChessie

Game birds and game quadrupeds may not be taken by trapping.

GAME QUADRUPEDS include cottontail rabbits, chipmunks, flying squirrels, gray squirrels, black squirrels, fox squirrels, red squirrels, groundhogs, whitetail deer, wild boar, and black bears.


----------



## Header

I did not know chipmunks were a "game" quadruped. How many would you consider you need for a meal for two. Wuld da be lik crawdads compird to lobster. They been trapped for many years as peskie rodents around peoples houses.


----------



## BigChessie

Header said:


> I did not know chipmunks were a "game" quadruped. How many would you consider you need for a meal for two. Wuld da be lik crawdads compird to lobster. They been trapped for many years as peskie rodents around peoples houses.


Straight out of the ODNR Regulations Book. "Hunting Methods"

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_general.aspx

Also under "Hunting / Legal Definitions"

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_legal.aspx


----------



## ohiogary

I think that was one of the first things my father taught me was catching rabbits in a box trap, thanks for the information, had no idea it was against the law to trap rabbits.


----------



## BigChessie

He is something interesting. The OSU Ext Office SUGGESTS you use a box trap for bunnies in your garden! lol THey go as far as to say that if you bait it and they don't run into it, you need to just keep relocating it until you catch them. lol


----------



## CasualFisherman

IT is perfectly legal to trap rabbits in your garden as long as they are a nuisance and they are live trapped.

This is from the Ohio Administrative code. 

1501:31-15-03. Nuisance wild animal regulations.

(A) Landowners and tenants: It shall be lawful for any person to trap live, non-migratory animals, except white-tailed deer, black bear, or wild turkey when such animals have become a nuisance. Such trapping shall be in accordance with the following provisions:

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to set or use a trap to capture wild animals, unless such trap has attached thereto a durable waterproof tag bearing the name and mailing address of the user in English letters legible at all times, or which has the name and mailing address of the user stamped into such trap in English letters legible at all times.

(2) It shall be unlawful for any person to possess such live-trapped animals longer than twenty-four hours from the time of capture.

(3) It shall be unlawful for any person to live-trap animals on the lands of another without first obtaining written permission from the owner or his authorized agent.

(4) Every person who live-traps a wild animal shall release such animal outside the limits of any incorporated village or city. Animals shall not be released on public or private property without the permission of the landowner. Provided further, raccoon, skunk, opossum, beaver, coyote, or fox shall be euthanized or released on site.

(5) It shall be unlawful for any person to sell, use, or give to another person, any animal trapped for removal in accordance with this rule.

(6) Any person who traps a wild animal in accordance with paragraph (A) of this rule, shall not charge a fee or receive compensation.


----------



## BigChessie

> (4) Every person who live-traps a wild animal shall release such animal outside the limits of any incorporated village or city.



Original post:


> Anyone mind reviewing the "trapping rabbits in the back yard" for food requirements.


 He was asking about trapping to eat them. Plus I guess it would also depend on where you live. I have no doubt many a cotton-tail is sleeping in a gravy bed outside of the City limits after messing with someones garden. I put an electric fence around my garden to keep them out this year. Where I grew up it was pretty common to eat just about anything, just about anytime of the year, by using just about anyway to get them in the oven or on the stove.


----------



## reel

OK. Thanks for posts. Glad to know this. And agree it is against the regulations.

Now, would you personally consider this "un-sportsman like" or "unethical" to trap and consume ? ?

They are such a nuisance and I cannot think of a real good reason not to consume. Wonder why they passed this legislation for hares ? ?

...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Why not wait until the opener (right around the corner) and just shoot them?
Do you live in town?

I realize they repopulate pretty quick and the damage is being done spring & summer, but it would help.

IMO - it is not a good thing to do during the spring and summer as they are raising the young. Sure, there are plenty of rabbits, but that is why the regulations and season is in place.

My dad lives back in the middle of the woods and his first couple gardens fell victim to deer, turkeys and rabbits. The third year he put up the cheap 4ft chain linked fence with a gate, built different size growing boxes out of treated wood, ran irrigation form the house out to the garden and set it on a $15 timer. Once he plants the boxes with veggies and berries he runs the hoses to each box that have the tiny holes to mist the plants. He grows everything in there and has not had a problem since.

I helped him and we did all this in 1 weekend - it was not a major job. I will say we used our backhoe to fill the boxes with topsoil - that saved a bunch of time and energy. The turkeys could fly over, but never have and it is not uncommon to see 20 in his yard.


----------

